# Piano Concerto in D Major



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

The concerto in question is Mozart's 26th piano concerto. Now, I should mention that this is just a case of curiosity and nothing more. I really like this concerto very much, but it seems that most, well, a good number of people consider it to be not one of Mozart's finest efforts. I was just wondering, what does this concerto lack that the previous ones and the one that came after it had attained? 

Any response would be highly appreciate it. 


TBS


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Its a beautiful concerto but you are correct in mentioning that it is considered to be (although still great) not in the same league of some of his other piano concerti. I would suggest three reasons:

1) the six piano concerti that precede it (numbers 20-25) are so perfectly written and groundbreaking that the 26th is merely "very good"

2) the 26th PC was written and performed at a time when Mozart's subscription concerts had pretty much died out and perhaps he was attempting in its composition to please the masses instead of trying to make artistic statements

3) the 26th PC was actually not completed by Mozart. Much of the pianist's left hand notes were never written down in Mozart's lifetime and were only filled in by his publisher three years after Mozart's death. The fact that the left hand to much of the 1st movement and all of the 2nd movement was not composed by Mozart makes the solo part only an approximation of what Mozart intended.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

It Makes sense now, as I was not aware of the fact that the PC was not completed by Mozart. And also, point 1 and 2 pretty much clarified much of the confusion I was experiencing. Your response was very insightful and informative; you have my sincerest gratitude.


TPS


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

However, his 27th piano concerto goes back to being absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

violadude said:


> However, his 27th piano concerto goes back to being absolutely brilliant.


True. I think this has a lot to do with Mozart's creative and financial rejuvenation in late 1790-1791. The evidence would suggest a creative rebirth with the composition of this final PC, the Clarinet Concerto, The Magic Flute, and the Requiem.


----------

